# Betta Pictures Contest



## Perry the platypus

I got permission from Sakura8 and I can start this contest. You can submit a pic of your betta and at the end I will announce the winners. If you win I get to draw your betta for free and you get a betta drawing and editing coupon that you can use anytime. PM me if you want to be the judge. Contest ends in February 4, 2013. I hope you can join! :-D


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Long contest lol. May I ask what is an "editing coupon?" 

I need to find a pic D:


----------



## bryzy

I'm a judge right?


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Lol you have to PM him if you want to be a judge

I'm not ready to be a judge haha


----------



## madmonahan

a very long time to enter!!!! 

i might enter later because i want to see what im up agianst! ^.^


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Maybe you should shorten the contest time period?


----------



## Hershey




----------



## HalfmoonBritt12

Ah heck, why not! I will enter!


----------



## Perry the platypus

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Long contest lol. May I ask what is an "editing coupon?"
> 
> I need to find a pic D:


An editing coupon is when you win, you get a coupon that you get to use it anytime you want and when you decide to use it I can edit your picture any way you want.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Perry the platypus said:


> I got permission from Sakura8 and I can start this contest. You can submit a pic of your betta and at the end I will announce the winners. If you win I get to draw your betta for free and you get a betta drawing and editing coupon that you can use anytime. PM me if you want to be the judge. Contest ends in February 4, 2013. I hope you can join! :-D


I forgot to tell you guys I need your betta's name if you want to enter OK? And I shortened the time period to January 1, 2012.


----------



## HalfmoonBritt12

My guys name is Ruger


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK thanks!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Ok cool I want an editing coupon  
Heeeeeeeeeere's Spud!


----------



## Perry the platypus

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Ok cool I want an editing coupon
> Heeeeeeeeeere's Spud!


Is the pic supposed to be black and white?


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Its not black and white its the night vision setting on my camera 

I think it looks cool cause of his reflection on the glass wall next to him


----------



## Perry the platypus

Oh I see.


----------



## Hershey

My betta's name is Shiseru.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I got it.


----------



## jessp118

My betta Akio


----------



## n3wport




----------



## Tappy4me

Id like to enter Romeo.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Nice! I got everyone's entrance so far!


----------



## Perry the platypus

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Lol you have to PM him if you want to be a judge
> 
> I'm not ready to be a judge haha


:lol:I'm a girl.


----------



## Perry the platypus

bryanacute said:


> I'm a judge right?


You can be. Do you want to?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Perry the platypus said:


> I forgot to tell you guys I need your betta's name if you want to enter OK? And I shortened the time period to January 1, 2012.


Oops sorry January 1, *2013*! Not 2012!:lol: My bad. I forgot to tell you You cannot enter after Jan. 1, 2013 and everyone who is not participating can vote. Of we'll have some judges!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Who wants to start early??!


----------



## madmonahan

I'll enter my photo tomorrow! Just have to pick a picture...


----------



## madmonahan

picked it!  
this is sherbert the feirce!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Got it!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Can we enter more than one betta pic? I have five but they are of different fish.


----------



## madmonahan

lol i have so many i would enter!!


----------



## bryzy

Hey Perry, not to be mean but before u started this u said I was a judge. Am I still?


----------



## lillyandquigly

Here's mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's from the day I first got him, he's still in his cup because I was getting his recovery tank set up.


----------



## bryzy

Perry the platypus said:


> You can be. Do you want to?


Yes please!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*This is my Crown Tail Betta, Ace :-D*


----------



## lillyandquigly

lillyandquigly said:


> Here's mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's from the day I first got him, he's still in his cup because I was getting his recovery tank set up.


 also his names is Ferdinand


----------



## Perry the platypus

bryanacute said:


> Hey Perry, not to be mean but before u started this u said I was a judge. Am I still?


Yes. You are still the judge. P.S. How is that mean?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Awesome bettas everyone! 13 more days to vote!


----------



## bryzy

Perry the platypus said:


> Yes. You are still the judge. P.S. How is that mean?


I didn't want to you get your feelings hurt. So do you want me to score them on a scale of 1-10?


----------



## Perry the platypus

bryanacute said:


> I didn't want to you get your feelings hurt. So do you want me to score them on a scale of 1-10?


You did!:-D


----------



## bryzy

Hurt you feelings???? If so, I'm soooo sorry


----------



## Perry the platypus

Oh no I mean you already PMed me about the scale from 1-10.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I'd like to add a picture. this is a 7 week old male betta.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Sena Hansler said:


> I'd like to add a picture. this is a 7 week old male betta.


Does he have a name?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Nope. He has no name, he's one of my recent spawn.


----------



## bryzy

Sena Hansler said:


> I'd like to add a picture. this is a 7 week old male betta.


Thanks Sena. I give him a 6.


----------



## madmonahan

Sena Hansler said:


> I'd like to add a picture. this is a 7 week old male betta.


He is adorable!


----------



## HarpaBetta

Aw, heck, why not enter???


----------



## Perry the platypus

Sena Hansler said:


> Nope. He has no name, he's one of my recent spawn.


I'll put 7 week old male betta.:lol:


----------



## Perry the platypus

HarpaBetta said:


> Aw, heck, why not enter???


Harpa, right?


----------



## Batmantha

Gyro the Giant-


----------



## Perry the platypus

Ok.


----------



## madmonahan

I can't see the second picture of him.


----------



## HarpaBetta

Flash


----------



## madmonahan

huh? i mean it doesnt pop up.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Yea there is that little red x instead; I can't see it it either. I didn't even notice that until I saw mad's post on it lol...


----------



## Perry the platypus

Which pic?


----------



## Friendlyfishies

Here is Moonie my orange dalmation double tail!


----------



## DiiQue

*Doctor Z*

I know I wont win, but what the heck. :-D


----------



## stangant

I have to put Pearl into this contest. She is a hmpkee.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Geesh wish I could find an HMPKEE female here :/ Pretty ^_^


----------



## Perry the platypus

I do too.


----------



## crowntaillove3

My boy Fireheart! (who was just diagnosed by me with finrot)


----------



## crowntaillove3

Do you want me to send you another pic of him, showing his entire body? I just love that pic of him. I always have liked pics that showed the gills all flared!


----------



## graymyca

This was Tagg. I didnt see anything about entering a past betta so here she is. She was my first Betta, and I miss her.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Yes you can post any of your betta, passed or not. I'm sorry for Tagg. I know how that feels. :-(


----------



## Perry the platypus

crowntaillove3 said:


> My boy Fireheart! (who was just diagnosed by me with finrot)
> View attachment 72373


It's OK. I'll go with this pic.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks!


----------



## FishFriend9292

This is Marco (Also doing great after some finrot)


----------



## Perry the platypus

Mm...OK.


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK! Contest over! All I need is to add up the votes from my judges!


----------



## madmonahan

Cool! Can't wait to see who wins!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I need to ask bryanacute about the rest of the points. ;-)


----------



## crowntaillove3

Good luck to me and to everyone else who entered!


----------



## graymyca

Good luck everyone!


----------



## madmonahan

Goodluck! I'm getting super exited! ^_^


----------



## Perry the platypus

Thank you for waiting, guys! I sent bryanacute a PM.


----------



## DiiQue

Good luck everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Good luck!!!


----------



## crowntaillove3

:lol: Suspense!!!!!


----------



## madmonahan

crowntaillove3 said:


> :lol: Suspense!!!!!


Lol right? I'm very exited!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I wonder why bryanacute isn't responding.


----------



## crowntaillove3

She is out of town for the weekend. She texted me last night. She is coyote trapping... I have no idea.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Oh. Can you text her about the points?


----------



## lillyandquigly

I LOVE coyote trapping, me and my brother go trapping all the time


----------



## crowntaillove3

I go hunting and fishing. I want to go coyote trapping, though! And I'll be sure to text her. She got a new iPhone for Christmas. Lucky...


----------



## crowntaillove3

As she has said before, we are friends personally, not just on the forum. She asked me to take over for her until she is back. She said that the internet where she is staying is super slow, and I can tell by how slow the texts are loading. She's going to be back at about nine, so do you want to wait until then?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Sure.


----------



## madmonahan

"Bump" has Bryana answered??


----------



## bryzy

Lol I'm back. Sorry!


----------



## Perry the platypus

So what're the points?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Since you all are waiting, some more people can enter!


----------



## stangant

Now that is not very fair. :-/


----------



## Hershey

Yeah, What if a last-minute entry won?


----------



## FishFriend9292

I think that having more entry's will just delay the contest even more, and cause more trouble for the judges.


----------



## DiiQue

Anything yet???? How about get another judge or just tally up the points from the two(?) that have already submitted?

Anticipation too hard to handle. LOL.


----------



## Perry the platypus

How about I just count my votes for the last people?


----------



## Romad

I've been lurking and wondering who the winner was going to be :question:


----------



## Perry the platypus

Me too. ;-)


----------



## madmonahan

Do you have to results yet??? :-?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Nope. How about with the remaining, I do what I think?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Since no one is replying, I will.


----------



## madmonahan

Why has Bryanacute not answered by now????


----------



## bryzy

Alas!!! The suspense is over. My points. 
----------------------------------------------
First- FRIENDLYFISHIES 
Second- (3 way tie)- jessp118, Tappy4me and Stangant. 
Third- (2 way tie) halfmoonbritt18 and crowntaillove3
----------------------------------------------
(Points)
-----------
FriendlyFishies. 10
Tappy4me. 9.5
jessp118. 9
Stangant. 9
halfmoonbritt18. 8.5
crowntaillove3. 8.5 
The rest where under an 8, but higher than a 6. If you would like to know the rest, PM me.


----------



## madmonahan

so friendlyfishies won??? im confused.


----------



## bryzy

In my tallys yes.


----------



## madmonahan

You realize under 8 higher than 6 is 7??  can't wait to see the final scorings!


----------



## bryzy

I meant they where all between 6 and 10. So got half points, which made then second place (in my tallys) an 8.5 which there where to of.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I am changing the prize. First place you get to choose a coupon of digital paint, betta editing, or my drawings. Second place, you get digital painting, and third place you get a drawing all from me!


----------



## madmonahan

Okay, can't wait to see the results!!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Happy to see that I made it on the list! :3)


----------



## Perry the platypus

Lol.


----------



## madmonahan

So who won???!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

madmonahan said:


> So who won???!!


First- FRIENDLYFISHIES 
Second- (3 way tie)- jessp118, Tappy4me and Stangant. 
Third- (2 way tie) halfmoonbritt18 and crowntaillove3
----------------------------------------------
(Points)
-----------
FriendlyFishies. 10
Tappy4me. 9.5
jessp118. 9
Stangant. 9
halfmoonbritt18. 8.5
crowntaillove3. 8.5


----------



## madmonahan

Awesome! Congrats everyone!


----------



## crowntaillove3

madmonahan, I have to ask, what is with the avatar?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Yes, forgot to say. CONGRATS!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

So first, second and third place winners PM me and I will do your art!


----------



## madmonahan

crowntaillove3 said:


> madmonahan, I have to ask, what is with the avatar?


Haha, I just like anime, and I really liked this picture. And, it makes people wonder. ;-)


----------



## crowntaillove3

I like anime, also. It's cool and original!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Where are the winners?


----------



## Perry the platypus

...Bump...


----------



## madmonahan

They may not be online right now. It takes time.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Of course it does. ;-)


----------



## crowntaillove3

I'm here, but I got sixth.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Look: First- FRIENDLYFISHIES 
Second- (3 way tie)- jessp118, Tappy4me and Stangant. 
*Third*- (2 way tie) halfmoonbritt18 and *crowntaillove3*


----------



## stangant

yay, thanks! We are very happy to at make it to that spot being so new. Sorry it took a bit of time been at work all night.


----------



## Perry the platypus

It's OK. I was happy so many people made it to first, second, and third. But I wasn't happy that some people didn't make it. :-( Well, they all had good pictures and can I tell you my favorite?


----------



## madmonahan

No hurt feelings hear.


----------



## Perry the platypus

So I can tell you my favorite?


----------



## madmonahan

Sure.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I like Ruger:


----------



## madmonahan

Oohh he's pretty...


----------



## Perry the platypus

I know. I also like Sherbert. Nice name and nice flare. :lol:


----------



## madmonahan

Hehe, he loves to pose and flare. ;-)


----------



## Perry the platypus

:lol: Perry only flares when something's in her face.


----------



## madmonahan

Perry is so cute!! ^_^


----------



## Perry the platypus

Hehe. A lot of people say that. Thanks!


----------



## waterdog

One of my office deskmates.

Sorry. I thought I read at the beginning it went till feb 4.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Nice! I could give points for that!


----------



## crowntaillove3

waterdog, I just noticed your signature. I almost cracked up on the spot!


----------



## Perry the platypus

LOL I think it fits most people in this forum!


----------



## waterdog

She has told me that she knows better than to make me choose! Lol


----------



## Perry the platypus

Lol


----------



## Buttons000

*Shinji*








First Day at home. :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

i'm probably to late to enter

but if i'm not, i would like to enter this photo that i took yesterday


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay why not here is Winter  I can't remember if I entered or not lol.


----------



## Perry the platypus

...I don't know what to say. Your entries were really late but I could still score them.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

But contest end Feb 4 right?


----------



## madmonahan

I wouldn't score them Perry, it would be unfair..

BB go back a few pages, I forgot why it was cut short..but the results are a few pages back.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oh gees I didn't realize if you want you could score me just so I could see how I would do.


----------



## popcorndeer

sorry its just his tail can i still enter or is it over?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

It's over I was too late too.


----------



## madmonahan

Why DID you cut it short Perry?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Well, people said it was too long but BeautifulBetta123, I'd give you a 10! :-D Your pictures are sooo clear!! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I use a Canan Rebel  thanks I LOVE that pic of winter!


----------



## popcorndeer

is there going to be another one?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Maybe. I could make another one.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Do anotherrr!!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK, I'll ask.


----------



## brookeandbubba

did u guys like brooke and his face?? hhaa


----------



## Perry the platypus

Where?


----------



## Friendlyfishies

sorry everyone, took on more work and havent been on the internet, not enough time in the day, thanks everyone so much! Im excited! Moonie is such a ham, he's a wonderful betta and he will be glad to hear his photo won!!!


----------



## BettaBreeder99

O.O me pick u! U should breed! ;-)


----------



## Perry the platypus

Friendlyfishies?


----------



## BettaBreeder99

hoping to win with Domic. he may be dead, but he lingers on with pictures!


----------



## BettaBreeder99

no, this guy i saw earlier had a gorgeous crowntail. i meant to post on reply, but i guess it messed up...


----------



## Perry the platypus

Oh, no worries. :-D


----------

